
Show HN: Preserver is an notes organiser built on angular2, pouchDB - hsbalar
https://github.com/hsbalar/Preserver
======
webmaven
Nice, a clean and simple Electron-based note-taking app reminiscent of Google
Keep.

Any plans for synchronization between devices?

~~~
hsbalar
Its great idea. yes planing for it. soon will add login functionality will
allow to sync notes with server' data.

~~~
webmaven
How are you planning on doing that? Paid accounts on your own backend, the
user's cloud storage (Dropbox, GDrive) account, or some P2P approach?

~~~
hsbalar
I'm going to be built it with nedb & angular2. I'll probebly use P2P aproach
at first phase.

